# Previsões longo prazo  (Outono-Inverno 2015/2016)



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 09:50)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal (Outono-Inverno 2015/2016)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting  (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal  (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais
​*Links úteis:
*
- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal 
- AEMET sazonal

- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
​*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 09:50)

Acabadinho de sair do forno

"Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a regiões norte e centro, na semana de 28/09 a 04/10. Na semana de 05/10 a 11/10 preveem-se valores acima do normal para a todo o território. Na semanas de 12/10 a 18/10 e de 19/10 a 25/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior centro, na semana de 28/09 a 04/10. Na semana de 05/10 a 11/10 preveem-se valores abaixo do normal para as regiões centro e sul. Nas semanas de 12/10 a 18/10 e de 19/10 a 25/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo."


http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2809.2510_2015.pdf


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2015 às 08:45)

Off Topic- Muito obrigado à administração pela divisão nas previsões. Logo que eu foi o primeiro a ser incluído nas previsões a mais de 10 dias, sinto-me elogiado e um pouco "Professor Caramba"


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2015 às 13:42)

O AEMET lançou nova previsão mensal, mas sinceramente pouco adiantam para as semanas de 12 e de 19 de outubro, muito na linha da previsão emitida pelo IPMA na passada segunda-feira., Sem dúvida, o início do Outono está a baralhar toda a previsão de médio e longo prazo...
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 17:40)

Já viram as saídas dos modelos a mais de 240h? É primeira vez que vejo tanta chuva de seguida, era mesmo um alívio se se realizasse.


----------



## Microburst (2 Out 2015 às 17:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já viram as saídas dos modelos a mais de 240h? É primeira vez que vejo tanta chuva de seguida, era mesmo um alívio se se realizasse.



Peço desculpa se estiver a dizer algum disparate, mas tendo em conta a mudança de trajectória do Furacão Joaquin existirá alguma chance dos seus "restos" poderem atingir Portugal Continental no final da semana que vem? É que o IPMA prevê hoje (sim, com o grau de falibilidade que todos conhecemos) chuva bastante forte para Lisboa no dia 9.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 20:24)

Microburst disse:


> Peço desculpa se estiver a dizer algum disparate, mas tendo em conta a mudança de trajectória do Furacão Joaquin existirá alguma chance dos seus "restos" poderem atingir Portugal Continental no final da semana que vem? É que o IPMA prevê hoje (sim, com o grau de falibilidade que todos conhecemos) chuva bastante forte para Lisboa no dia 9.


É muito interessante, pois acho provável. Se repararmos nos modelos chegam várias frentes a seguir a este evento, e são dias e dias com chuva. Será que vai ser o causador da instabilidade?


----------



## james (7 Out 2015 às 10:19)

Última actualização do IPMA para a previsão de longo prazo:

Precipitacao ACIMA da média para a regiao  NORTE entre Outubro e Fevereiro e também para a região CENTRO entre Dezembro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 10:44)

james disse:


> Última actualização do IPMA para a previsão de longo prazo:
> 
> Precipitacao ACIMA da média para a regiao  NORTE entre Outubro e Fevereiro e também para a região CENTRO entre Dezembro e Fevereiro.



Previsão na linha daquilo que o AEMET tinha no seu site:
*Predicción estacional para Octubre 2015 - Diciembre 2015*




Predicción estacional

La predicción estacional se realiza en AEMET por consenso utilizando diversos modelos. Esta predicción se realiza mensualmente para los tres meses siguientes y está disponible entre los días 25 y 30 de cada mes. A escala estacional los modelos proporcionan información probabilística. Una forma frecuente de expresar la probabilidad es en forma de terciles. Los terciles son equiprobables cuando se refieren a la climatología mientras que la predicción estacional sesga estos terciles hacia alguna de las categorías (superior, normal e inferior).

Los resultados de las predicciones probabilísticas basadas en terciles se pueden representar también en forma de mapas que muestren por ejemplo la probabilidad de la categoría más probable. Para los cuatro cuadrantes peninsulares, Baleares y Canarias se muestran tanto para la precipitación como para la temperatura los porcentajes de la probabilidad de las tres categorías (superior, normal e inferior) con respecto al periodo de referencia 1981-2010  ( véanse los valores de los terciles de temperatura y precipitación en dicho periodo para un conjunto de estaciones).

También se destaca sobre cada una de las zonas anteriores la probabilidad de la categoría más probable (en color).

La fiabilidad de estas predicciones resulta mayor en latitudes tropicales que ne nuestras latitudes, ya que en estas últimas las fluctuaciones aleatorias del tiempo son normalmente mayores que las componentes predecibles a escala estacional.

*TEMPERATURA*

Para OCTUBRE-NOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE de 2015 es más probable que la temperatura alcance valores superiores a los normales en toda España (período de referencia 1981-2010).





Probabilidad de la categoría más probable de temperatura
*PRECIPITACIÓN*

Para OCTUBRE-NOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE de 2015 se aprecia una ligera tendencia a precipitaciones superiores a las normales en el cuadrante noroeste peninsular. En el resto de España  no se aprecian diferencias significativas con respecto a la climatología (periodo de referencia 1981-2010).





Probabilidad de la categoría más probable de precipitación

Off-Topic: Esperemos que não fique só pelo Norte e pelo Centro, pois é o Sul que sofre mais com a seca.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 10:52)

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_0510.0111_2015.pdf

Finalmente o IPMA emitiu a previsão mensal. Como era de esperar, ainda há muitas dúvidas relativamente às próximas semanas, mas é bom ver duas semanas com previsão de precipitação superior à média.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 08:43)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf

Nova previsão do AEMET para as próximas 3 semanas. Sinceramente pouco adianta para além da próxima semana. Nota-se bem a incerteza que existe nos modelos neste início de Outono, no qual já fomos afectados por um sistema pós-tropical (Henri) e neste fim de semana iremos ter a visita do Ex-Joaquin


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Data de referência para a previsão: 08/10/2015
Período de 12/10 a 08/11 de 2015
http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1210.0811_2015.pdf

Nova previsão mensal do IPMA. É de salientar a previsão de temperaturas abaixo do normal durante este mês de outubro.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 20:48)

*Europe Winter Forecast: Harsh Cold to Bypass London and Paris; Storms to Frequent Southern France to Italy and Alps
*
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ondon-paris-storms-france-italy-alps/52871620


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2015 às 22:07)

> "While France and northern Spain will see rounds of unsettled weather, southern Spain and Portugal may struggle to see much rain at all with a warm and dry pattern in place for most of the winter," according to Reppert.



Esperemos que estejam enganados e a precipitação que ocorrer não se cinga somente aos meses de Outono.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Segundo o CM
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/chuva_acima_do_normal_ate_fevereiro.html


----------



## james (13 Out 2015 às 23:17)

celia salta disse:


> Segundo o CM
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/chuva_acima_do_normal_ate_fevereiro.html





celia salta disse:


> Segundo o CM
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/chuva_acima_do_normal_ate_fevereiro.html




Devem ter visto isso na previsão de longo prazo do IPMA.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2015 às 08:46)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf

O AEMET lançou a sua previsão de 3 semanas, mas sinceramente podia ter ficado só pela próxima semana, pois a incerteza é tanta que só há algumas certezas para a próxima semana.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2015 às 20:00)

Já foi parcialmente mostrado em mensagens anteriores aqui colocadas, quer da AEMET quer do IPMA, mas deixo novamente as cartas das vários sazonais para DJF (Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro), processadas a *1 de Outubro*.


*Multimodelo EUROSIP: ECMWF/MetOffice/MeteoFrance/NCEP*


*Precipitação:*















*Temperatura:*


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2015 às 20:05)

Agora apenas do *ECMWF sazonal (System 4)* para DJF


*Precipitação*











*


Temperatura*


----------



## Ricardo TT (23 Out 2015 às 03:00)

Muito boa noite a todos. 
Alguém me pode informar se faz favor as previsões do tempo para o início do mês de Novembro?
Agradeço uma resposta 
Obrigado 
Cumprimentos


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 09:24)

Ricardo TT disse:


> Muito boa noite a todos.
> Alguém me pode informar se faz favor as previsões do tempo para o início do mês de Novembro?
> Agradeço uma resposta
> Obrigado
> Cumprimentos


Acho que a resposta está neste tópico bem como no tópico das previsões a médio prazo...


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Vince é preciso estar registado no site do ECMWF para consultar esses modelos que colocaste aqui? É que já procurei nos links que estão no primeiro post deste tópico e apesar de conseguir aceder a certas cartas do ECMWF, há várias ligações que me dizem que tenho que estar registado para ver as cartas....


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Nada mau


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Out 2015 às 19:57)

Venham elas


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 02:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada mau


É costume haver sempre tempo seco em Novembro, pelos modelos vejo muita instabilidade! Será consequência do El Nino?


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Modelo japonês:






Brasileiro:





Os japoneses não dão estimativas para novembro.


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2015 às 12:50)

Orion disse:


> *Europe Winter Forecast: Harsh Cold to Bypass London and Paris; Storms to Frequent Southern France to Italy and Alps
> *
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ondon-paris-storms-france-italy-alps/52871620



Previsão da Accuweather o ano passado. Pouco "accurate":


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2015 às 20:13)

David sf disse:


> Previsão da Accuweather o ano passado. Pouco "accurate":



Errar no ano passado não significa necessariamente que vão errar este ano  Mas sim, as previsões do AW não são 'certezas'.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...accuweather-long-range-forecasts-to-the-test/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...forecast-fails-to-impress-in-multi-city-test/


----------



## james (7 Nov 2015 às 12:48)

A previsão mensal do IPMA foi atualizada, nas próximas 4 semanas,  previsão de temperatura acima da média e precipitacao abaixo do normal na próxima semana e sem sinal nas outras 3. 

As previsões dos modelos que vão saindo para 10 dias também mostram um AA cada vez mais forte.  Na minha opinião,  temos anticiclone para o mês todo,  pelo menos.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2015 às 21:54)

todo o mês de novembro nestas condições faria o Norte entrar em seca meteorológica fraca... 
A anomalia de temperaturas é que não estou a ver ser corrigida dentro desde mês. Está calor, eu ando em roupa de praia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

Agreste disse:


> todo o mês de novembro nestas condições faria o Norte entrar em seca meteorológica fraca...
> A anomalia de temperaturas é que não estou a ver ser corrigida dentro desde mês. Está calor, eu ando em roupa de praia.


Depende tudo da segunda quinzena, esperemos!


----------



## james (14 Nov 2015 às 11:29)

Foi atualizada a previsão mensal do IPMA. E as previsões continuam a não ser animadoras para quem gosta de frio e chuva :

Continuação de previsão de precipitacao abaixo da média e temperatura acima da média. *


* fazendo um paralelismo com a previsão sazonal Outono / inverno,  para já está a confirmar -se a previsão de temperatura acima da média,  mas por outro lado, a previsão de precipitacao acima da média ( pelo menos no Norte)  ainda não se confirma e vai sendo adiada essa possibilidade. 
Pessoalmente, acho isso mau sinal,  muito mau sinal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2015 às 20:02)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 16 nov. a 13 dez. 2015*
*
Temperatura com valores acima e precipitação abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, em todo o território, nas semanas de 16/11 a 22/11 e de 07/12 a 13/12. Nas semanas de de 23/11 a 29/11 e de 30/11 a 06/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 16/11 a 22/11 de 23/11 a 29/11 e de 30/11 a 06/12. Na semana de 07/12 a 13/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2015 às 19:15)

*NASA: North Atlantic 'Cold Blob' May be Culprit Behind Ocean Current Slowdown*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/nasa-satellites-show-slowdown/53574827


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2015 às 21:17)

*Previsão Sazonal Inverno (DJF) 2015/2016:*

*Temperatura*

*





Precipitação*
*




Fonte: MetOffice*

Mais um Inverno seco, segundo as previsões do MetOffice. É a mesma tónica dos últimos anos, Outubro e Novembro normais a chuvosos e depois abre-se o tempo seco. 


* 


*


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

DJF -  Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro

Previsão do ECMWF System4:













EUROSIP (multimodelo ECMWF+UKMO+MeteoFrance+NCEP):














Reanálise (anomalia de geopotencial a 500 Dam), para todo o planeta, utilizando a média dos anos que o Joe Bastardi utilizou para a sua previsão sazonal para os EUA:

Dezembro:






Janeiro:






Fevereiro:







Previsões, há para todos os gostos. É esperar para ver.


----------



## JoCa (22 Nov 2015 às 12:53)

Bom dia a todos!
A previsão de temperaturas acima da média para este Outono/Inverno já se previa. Este Novembro fez e pelo que parece continuará a fazer temperaturas amenas tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas até ao final deste mês e início de Dezembro. Agora o que poderá estar a influenciar esta anomalia nas temperaturas? Obrigado!


----------



## james (22 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

JoCa disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> A previsão de temperaturas acima da média para este Outono/Inverno já se previa. Este Novembro fez e pelo que parece continuará a fazer temperaturas amenas tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas até ao final deste mês e início de Dezembro. Agora o que poderá estar a influenciar esta anomalia nas temperaturas? Obrigado!




Convém lembrar que ainda estamos no Outono,  e normal haver estas oscilações, ainda a 2 anos tivemos um dos meses de novembro mais frios das últimas décadas. 

Esta anomalia positiva poderá ter alguma relacao com o fenómeno " El nino ",  mas não é certo.  A sua influência na Europa e um pouco ambígua.


----------



## qwerl (25 Nov 2015 às 14:22)

Atualização da previsão sazonal do ipma

Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões norte e centro, para os três trimestres compreendidos entre dezembro de 2015 e abril de 2016.

Na temperatura média trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, em todo o território, para os três trimestres compreendidos entre dezembro de 2015 e abril de 2016.

Há dois anos também estivemos com o anticiclone durante quase todo o mês de Novembro, prolongando-se por Dezembro, mas a meio de Dezembro o padrão alterou-se e tivemos um inverno bastante rigoroso em termos de chuva e vento. Para já os modelos metem anticiclone pelo menos até meados de Dezembro, mas estou com fé que o padrão possa alterar-se a meio de Dezembro, com o regresso da nossa amiga  Até porque este anticiclone não vai poder ficar aqui eternamente


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2015 às 15:47)

qwerl disse:


> Atualização da previsão sazonal do ipma
> 
> Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
> Na precipitação total trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões norte e centro, para os três trimestres compreendidos entre dezembro de 2015 e abril de 2016.
> ...



3 trimestres são 9 meses!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2015 às 15:56)

qwerl disse:


> Na precipitação total trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões norte e centro, para os três trimestres compreendidos entre dezembro de 2015 e abril de 2016.



Deve haver algum erro no comunicado, pois se são 3 trimestres são 9 mêses, teriamos precipitação acima da média no periodo de Dezembro 2015 até Agosto de 2016


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 16:04)

Paulo H disse:


> 3 trimestres são 9 meses!


Sim, também reparei nisso, achei um português estranho mas encontrei uma explicação, é que o período em causa realmente afecta 3 trimestres, 
de dezembro de 2015 a abril de 2016 compreende o trimestre em que nos encontramos OUT/NOV/DEZ, mais o trimestre JAN/FEV/MAR e ainda o trimestre ABR/MAI/JUN.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2015 às 16:32)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, também reparei nisso, achei um português estranho mas encontrei uma explicação, é que o período em causa realmente afecta 3 trimestres,
> de dezembro de 2015 a abril de 2016 compreende o trimestre em que nos encontramos OUT/NOV/DEZ, mais o trimestre JAN/FEV/MAR e ainda o trimestre ABR/MAI/JUN.



Mesmo assim está estranho, pois se abrange os 3 trimestres então não vai só até abril/2016 mas sim até Junho de 2016 que é quando acaba o 3º trimestre, seria mais claro falar até Junho /2016.



qwerl disse:


> preveem-se valores acima do normal, em todo o território, para os três trimestres compreendidos entre dezembro de 2015 e abril de 2016.


----------



## qwerl (25 Nov 2015 às 18:14)

Paulo H disse:


> 3 trimestres são 9 meses!





Snifa disse:


> Deve haver algum erro no comunicado, pois se são 3 trimestres são 9 mêses, teriamos precipitação acima da média no periodo de Dezembro 2015 até Agosto de 2016





Thomar disse:


> Sim, também reparei nisso, achei um português estranho mas encontrei uma explicação, é que o período em causa realmente afecta 3 trimestres,
> de dezembro de 2015 a abril de 2016 compreende o trimestre em que nos encontramos OUT/NOV/DEZ, mais o trimestre JAN/FEV/MAR e ainda o trimestre ABR/MAI/JUN.





Snifa disse:


> Mesmo assim está estranho, pois se abrange os 3 trimestres então não vai só até abril/2016 mas sim até Junho de 2016 que é quando acaba o 3º trimestre, seria mais claro falar até Junho /2016.



Esta malta está sempre atenta, não deixa escapar nada 
No anexo do ipma conclui que eles consideram o 1º Trimestre (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro), o segundo trimestre (Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março) e o terceiro trimestre (Fevereiro, Março, Abril). É uma questão de português, um pouco estranho é verdade, mas que tem uma explicação, pois na verdade são 3 trimestres (3 meses cada um). Mas concordo que o ipma deveria ser um pouco mais explícito no comunicado, pois muitas pessoas podem não ver o anexo e acham (e com razão) que a previsão abrange até Agosto e podem ficar confusas ao ver o comunicado


----------



## james (25 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

Aqui para o Norte,  já vejo a algum tempo o IPMA,  na previsão sazonal ( como agora em Novembro)  prever precipitacao acima da média e chuva quase nem vê - lá. 

Se o IPMA continuar com esta eficácia na previsão,  vamos levar com uma valente seca até abril.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2015 às 18:38)

qwerl disse:


> Esta malta está sempre atenta, não deixa escapar nada
> No anexo do ipma conclui que eles consideram o 1º Trimestre (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro), o segundo trimestre (Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março) e o terceiro trimestre (Fevereiro, Março, Abril). É uma questão de português, um pouco estranho é verdade, mas que tem uma explicação, pois na verdade são 3 trimestres (3 meses cada um). Mas concordo que o ipma deveria ser um pouco mais explícito no comunicado, pois muitas pessoas podem não ver o anexo e acham (e com razão) que a previsão abrange até Agosto e podem ficar confusas ao ver o comunicado



Não pode ser, um trimestre é um conjunto de 3 meses, portanto se o 1º trimestre é composto por Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro, o segundo trimestre não pode ter meses  do 1º trimestre como fazendo parte do 2º trimestre, neste caso, Janeiro e Fevereiro já estão incluídos no 1º trimestre, assim como o 3º trimestre não pode ter mêses do 2º trimestre nem faz sentido o 3º trimestre ter como meses Fevereiro Março e Abril, então o Fevereiro e Março já  não fazem parte do 1º e 2º trimestres? 

Para mim os trimestres do ano são 4:

1º Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março.

2º Abril, Maio, Junho.

3º Julho, Agosto, Setembro.

4ª Outubro, Novembro, Dezembro.


----------



## qwerl (25 Nov 2015 às 18:55)

Snifa disse:


> Não pode ser, um trimestre é um conjunto de 3 meses, portanto se o 1º trimestre é composto por Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro, o segundo trimestre não pode ter meses  do 1º trimestre como fazendo parte do 2º trimestre, neste caso, Janeiro e Fevereiro já estão incluídos no 1º trimestre, assim como o 3º trimestre não pode ter mêses do 2º trimestre nem faz sentido o 3º trimestre ter como meses Fevereiro Março e Abril, então o Fevereiro e Março já  não fazem parte do 1º e 2º trimestres?



É verdade, um ano tem 4 trimestres, mas também é verdade que um trimestre é um período de 3 meses. O ipma pode estar a considerar um trimestre como um período de 3 meses, independentemente de esses meses já estarem incluídos noutro trimestre. É tudo uma questão de português, tem a ver com os vários significados que a palavra trimestre pode ter Eles não estão a considerar 1º trimestre, 2º trimestre, 3º trimestre no contexto anual. Estão a considerar 1 trimestre(1 período de três meses) 2 trimestres( 2 períodos de 3 meses) 3 trimestres/ 3 períodos de três meses. Não sei se fui muito explícito, mas esta é a interpretação que faço. Àparte os trimestres, no anexo podemos confirmar que a previsão de precipitação e temperatura acima do normal vai até Abril. Tal como disse antes, o ipma devia ter sido mais explícito, mas isto depende do que eles consideraram trimestre.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2015 às 19:11)

qwerl disse:


> É verdade, um ano tem 4 trimestres, mas também é verdade que um trimestre é um período de 3 meses. O ipma pode estar a considerar um trimestre como um período de 3 meses, independentemente de esses meses já estarem incluídos noutro trimestre. É tudo uma questão de português, tem a ver com os vários significados que a palavra trimestre pode ter Eles não estão a considerar 1º trimestre, 2º trimestre, 3º trimestre no contexto anual. Estão a considerar 1 trimestre(1 período de três meses) 2 trimestres( 2 períodos de 3 meses) 3 trimestres/ 3 períodos de três meses. Não sei se fui muito explícito, mas esta é a interpretação que faço. Àparte os trimestres, no anexo podemos confirmar que a previsão de precipitação e temperatura acima do normal vai até Abril. Tal como disse antes, o ipma devia ter sido mais explícito, mas isto depende do que eles consideraram trimestre.



Do ponto de vista que 1 trimestre é um conjunto de 3 meses tudo bem, embora seja estranho dizerem que o trimestre Dezembro Janeiro e Fevereiro vai ser acima da média, e depois mencionar novamente meses que já mencionaram anteriormente que iam ser acima da média, no 2º e 3º trimestres, são critérios muito confusos, portanto, vão ser acima da média duas vezes ?


----------



## Névoa (25 Nov 2015 às 19:33)

Li o comunicado agora e também achei estranhíssimo. Mais ou menos cabível seria dizer que os meses em questão estão compreendidos em, mas não abrangem, 3 trimestres:

Outubro, novembro e dezembro
Janeiro, fevereiro e março
Abril, maio e junho.

Mas nem isso é...


----------



## qwerl (25 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Snifa disse:


> Do ponto de vista que 1 trimestre é um conjunto de 3 meses tudo bem, embora seja estranho dizerem que o trimestre Dezembro Janeiro e Fevereiro vai ser acima da média, e depois mencionar novamente meses que já mencionaram anteriormente que iam ser acima da média, no 2º e 3º trimestres, são critérios muito confusos, portanto, vão ser acima da média duas vezes ?



Era bom que fosse assim 
Imagina que o segundo trimestre da previsão, por exemplo, dizia que ia ser abaixo da média, ao contrário do primeiro. Como 1ºtrimestre (DEZ, JAN, FEV)
seria acima da média e (JAN, FEV, MAR) abaixo da média, isso queria dizer que Março iria ser um mês seco, tão seco que iria compensar a anomalia positiva dos 2 meses iguais das duas previsões. Concordo que estes critérios são confusos, acho que era melhor o ipma fazer a previsão por mês ou por trimestres sem meses repetidos


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

Pelo andar da carruagem, até meados de Dezembro não cairá nada de jeito, por aqui. Dia 4 já faz um mês que não cai uma pinga por aqui, não fosse aquele episódio torrencial no dia 1 e a seca continuava, mas a continuar assim não tardará a aparecer. As barragens vão continuar a perder armazenamento e já foram 2 meses do semestre húmido à vida, só falta 5 meses (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março e Abril) para recuperar alguma coisa, mas até a vista alcança não se vê nada de significativo e as previsões sazonais apontam para um Inverno seco no sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 30 nov. a 27 dez. 2015*

Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 30/11 a 06/12 e de 07/12 a 13/12, e apenas para a região sul, na semana de 14/12 a 20/12. Na semana de 21/12 a 27/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 30/11 a 06/12, de 14/12 a 20/12 e de 21/12 a 27/12. Na semana de 07/12 a 13/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2015 às 08:04)

mais do que a falta de chuva (que ja vem sendo habito desde ha uns anos), espanta-me o facto de as temperaturas estarem tão altas nesta altura do ano...quase em Dezembro ainda se anda bem de t-shirt...ainda não tive um único dia de formação de geada na zona de Alenquer, e ainda não foi hoje o primeiro. Habitualmente a Geada aparece por aqui em Novembro. A ver o que Dezembro nos trás ...mas parece-me que este será mais um Inverno fraco para quem gosta de eventos de Frio e chuva!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Nov 2015 às 09:55)

jamestorm disse:


> mais do que a falta de chuva (que ja vem sendo habito desde ha uns anos), espanta-me o facto de as temperaturas estarem tão altas nesta altura do ano...quase em Dezembro ainda se anda bem de t-shirt...ainda não tive um único dia de formação de geada na zona de Alenquer, e ainda não foi hoje o primeiro. Habitualmente a Geada aparece por aqui em Novembro. A ver o que Dezembro nos trás ...mas parece-me que este será mais um Inverno fraco para quem gosta de eventos de Frio e chuva!



É de facto preocupante. Muito preocupante. Pelo andar da carruagem em anos próximos não vai ser necessário ter roupa de Inverno no armário. No entanto vejo inclusivé amigos meus a referirem que assim é que é bom! Para eles era Primavera o ano todo. Mas não pode ser assim. A natureza não funciona assim! É triste. Muito triste. Só espero que 2016 traga prosperidade meteorológica ao nosso país, que tanto precisa!


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2015 às 10:14)

Não é absolutamente nada preocupante, o inverno ainda não começou. Estas temperaturas são perfeitamente normais durante o mês de dezembro. O facto de estar tempo ameno e anticiclónico no início de dezembro não implica um inverno fraco, nem o seu contrário.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No entanto vejo inclusive amigos meus a referirem que assim é que é bom! Para eles era Primavera o ano todo.



Pedirem Primavera o ano todo já não era mau!! conheço muita gente que pede verão o ano todo


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2015 às 13:03)

Ainda há dias uma tia minha dizia que em Novembro começava a geada, em Dezembro havia gelo e nevoeiro todo mês, as senhoras que iam lavar a roupa de manhã e tinham que primeiro partir o gelo dos tanques e as vezes era tão denso que deitavam agua quente primeiro lool para mim que nasci nos anos 80's isto parece surreal !!  Também me lembro que quando era puto íamos pra escola de luvas em Outubro...hoje em dia os miúdos andam de calções até Dezembro também me lembro de haver muitas trovoadas no Inverno, que agora praticamente desapareceram. Se isto não é prova de aquecimento e estabilidade do clima, não sei o que será...


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2015 às 13:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Ainda há dias uma tia minha dizia que em Novembro começava a geada, em Dezembro havia gelo e nevoeiro todo mês, as senhoras que iam lavar a roupa de manhã e tinham que primeiro partir o gelo dos tanques e as vezes era tão denso que deitavam agua quente primeiro lool para mim que nasci nos anos 80's isto parece surreal !!  Também me lembro que quando era puto íamos pra escola de luvas em Outubro...hoje em dia os miúdos andam de calções até Dezembro também me lembro de haver muitas trovoadas no Inverno, que agora praticamente desapareceram. Se isto não é prova de aquecimento e estabilidade do clima, não sei o que será...



Dois exemplos, ao acaso, de inícios de Dezembro amenos, 1977 e 1978, na EM do Aeroporto de Lisboa (T: Temp. média; Tmax: Temp máxima; Tmin: Temp mínima):


----------



## james (29 Nov 2015 às 13:52)

Em 2008,  também tivemos um Outono monótono e quase ameno e, de repente, no mês de Janeiro seguinte,  o frio instalou -se e congelou o país. 

Não quer dizer que a história se repita,  mas o frio, para se instalar, não precisa de se fazer anunciar.  Aparece e pronto... 

Convém não esquecer que ainda estamos no Outono, lembremos - nos do ensinamento e sabedoria popular " frio a sério só lá para o Natal . "


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2015 às 16:41)

David sf disse:


> Dois exemplos, ao acaso, de inícios de Dezembro amenos, 1977 e 1978, na EM do Aeroporto de Lisboa (T: Temp. média; Tmax: Temp máxima; Tmin: Temp mínima):


Não me parece que seja o mesmo que está e vai continuar a acontecer na próxima semana. Porque nesses anos nos dias que tens máximas acima de 17ºC, tens mínimas altas.  Máximas de 18/20ºC e mínimas de 12/15ºC em Dezembro isso certamente teve ai no meio vários dias de chuva, ou céu muito nublado.
Vamos ter máximas a rondar os 20ºC, não um dia, mas vários seguidos. Não me lembro de um fim de Novembro e início de Dezembro com máximas tão elevadas.  Frio a sério, é esperar, por agora só em locais que hajam inversões térmicas... Depois, aparece o sol, e lá temos nós 20ºC. Em Dezembro! Isso nos espera na proxima semana pelo menos no Centro e Sul, excluindo zonas com maior altitude.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2015 às 03:13)

eu sei que me apontam sempre evidencias dos números, mas ha demasiada evidencia empírica, qualquer pessoa mais velha vai dizer que estes Invernos não têm sido normais...têm sido consistentemente mais quentes desde ha uma década ou mais.


----------



## Brito (30 Nov 2015 às 13:23)

a primeira metade de dezembro será seca e amena... mas a partir dai penso que poderá mudar


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (30 Nov 2015 às 15:47)

Boa tarde. Acompanho com agrado desde há algum tempo este fórum. Permitam-me juntar aos vossos comentários algumas considerações. Julgo que nas nossas latitudes estamos sujeitos a grandes variações de estado do tempo de ano para ano (principalmente na estações de transição), decorrentes das lutas entre centros de pressão. Na verdade por muito que tentemos extrapolar do ano X, ou Y, para o ano presente, não passará de especulação ou mero desejo de ver repetidas determinadas condições – especialmente chuva. Como sabemos, os anos não se repetem e mesmo as secas ou episódios de chuva intensa nunca são iguais. Tenho lido com frequência, aqui no fórum, uma equiparação do outono deste ano ao de 2013, quando tivemos, de facto, um novembro e primeira quinzena de dezembro secos (naquele ano também frios), seguido de um inverno de ciclogénese. Contudo, como disse acima, julgo que de pouco nos vale comparações. Isto porque, julgo, vamos enfrentar nos próximos meses um cenário insólito em termos meteorológicos (julgo até que já o estamos a viver). De há semanas a esta parte os vários modelos têm sucessivas saídas com uma configuração anticiclónica atípica. Todas as perspetivas de chuvas, mesmo débeis, caem em cenários acima das 200 horas o que, como também sabemos, são pouco verosímeis. Aquilo que lanço é uma mera observação empírica e pessoal, apenas fundamentada em muitos anos a acompanhar diariamente estas questões meteorológicas.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 16:02)

Nos próximos tempos,  o AA está resistente, sem dúvida.  Apenas algumas pequenas bolsas de instabilidade no NO,  mas muito efémeras.

Algum dia há - de quebrar, isso não há dúvida nenhuma. O que eu temo e que,  mais uma vez,  o AA só quebre quando passar a melhor fase para a entrada de massas de ar frio e lá fiquemos novamente a espera do ano seguinte.

P. S. - O Outono - inverno 2013 / 2014 foi excecional,  com um Novembro gélido, com recordes negativos de temperatura para a época ( rigorosamente nada a ver com o tempo que estamos a ter) .


P.S.  Atenção que não só Portugal, mas também quase toda a Europa está também com tempo monótono e não muito frio ( tendo em conta os diversos climas,  como é óbvio) .  Parece que,  neste momento, estamos todos no mesmo barco.  

Será que a Europa terá um inverno Historicamente pouco frio  ou, pelo contrário, acontecerá ali um clique na passagem de ano ( que é aqui que costuma acontecer, quando ocorre) e a Europa começa repentinamente a tremer de frio? 

Vamos ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 07 dez. 2015 a 03 jan. 2016*
> *Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima
> *
> Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 07/12 a 13/12 e de 28/12 a 03/01, e apenas para a região sul, na semana de 21/12 a 27/12. Na semana de 14/12 a 20/12 preveem-se valores acima do normal para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
> ...



Nem frio nem chuva.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2015 às 02:44)

A continuar assim, este inverno ainda vai ser pior que o 2011/2012, ja que poderá nem sequer ter frio. Que tristeza


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Dez 2015 às 04:41)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> A continuar assim, este inverno ainda vai ser pior que o 2011/2012, ja que poderá nem sequer ter frio. Que tristeza



A continuar assim? Mas o inverno ainda nem começou...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Dez 2015 às 08:21)

No noticiário da TSF, apareceu um técnico de previsões meteorológicas de longo prazo a dizer que este inverno iria entrar ameno e seco, mas que a partir de meados de janeiro as condições iam mudar. Referiu que nessa altura a circulação de tempestades ira descer a latitudes mais baixas de que a atual, e que algumas destas algo violentas, iriam afetar a península ibérica! Veremos...

http://www.tsf.pt/programa/noticiarios/emissao/noticiario-das-08h00-4946946.html
10 minutos e 10 segundos


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 09:39)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No noticiário da TSF, apareceu um técnico de previsões meteorológicas de longo prazo a dizer que este inverno iria entrar ameno e seco, mas que a partir de meados de janeiro as condições iam mudar. Referiu que nessa altura a circulação de tempestades ira descer a latitudes mais baixas de que a atual, e que algumas destas algo violentas, iriam afetar a península ibérica! Veremos...
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/programa/noticiarios/emissao/noticiario-das-08h00-4946946.html
> 10 minutos e 10 segundos




Isso vai de encontro à previsão de longo prazo do IPMA. 

Em 2005/ 2006 aconteceu isso. Após um inverno seco e ameno, segiu -se um final inverno / início primavera extremamente chuvosos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Dez 2015 às 09:47)

james disse:


> Isso vai de encontro à previsão de longo prazo do IPMA.
> 
> Em 2005/ 2006 aconteceu isso. Após um inverno seco e ameno, segiu -se um final inverno / início primavera extremamente chuvosos.



Só é pena as temperaturas estarem sempre acima da média. Mas já percebemos que enquanto houver El Niño, essa será a nossa sina!


----------



## jonas (22 Dez 2015 às 10:17)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No noticiário da TSF, apareceu um técnico de previsões meteorológicas de longo prazo a dizer que este inverno iria entrar ameno e seco, mas que a partir de meados de janeiro as condições iam mudar. Referiu que nessa altura a circulação de tempestades ira descer a latitudes mais baixas de que a atual, e que algumas destas algo violentas, iriam afetar a península ibérica! Veremos...
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/programa/noticiarios/emissao/noticiario-das-08h00-4946946.html
> 10 minutos e 10 segundos


Tambem tenho andado a seguir este topico e queria agradecer pelas informacoes; pois nao tinhamos nenhuma do genero ate agora


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (22 Dez 2015 às 11:33)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No noticiário da TSF, apareceu um técnico de previsões meteorológicas de longo prazo a dizer que este inverno iria entrar ameno e seco, mas que a partir de meados de janeiro as condições iam mudar. Referiu que nessa altura a circulação de tempestades ira descer a latitudes mais baixas de que a atual, e que algumas destas algo violentas, iriam afetar a península ibérica! Veremos...
> 
> http://www.tsf.pt/programa/noticiarios/emissao/noticiario-das-08h00-4946946.html
> 10 minutos e 10 segundos


As intenções deste técnico/investigador podem ser as melhores, mas quanto a mim são pura arte adivinhatória. Julgo que ele se apoia nos mesmos modelos que nós seguimos e estes, como todos sabemos, mudam a cada run. Crendo até que se baseia em outra informação (em si já assimilada nos modelos) não me parece que possa afirmar de forma tão peremptória uma mudança brusca (com ciclogénese incluída)  a partir de meados de Janeiro. Mas, talvez, seja a minha costela céptica a falar.


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Não ouvi, mas se foi realmente dito dessa forma, prever tempestades algo violentas num Inverno roça a charlatanice. É como prever que nos próximos meses vai cair um avião.  Estatisticamente a probabilidade é sempre de cair algum.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

O IPMA,  baseando  - se no europeu, penso eu, também crê numa mudança de padrão lá para a frente. 

Na sua previsão de longo prazo, para o Norte e Centro fala em precipitacao acima da média até abril. 

Ora, como Novembro e Dezembro vão ser meses com precipitacao abaixo da média,  o modelo deve vislumbrar mais para a frente algures uma descida acentuada da zonal na latitude ( como ocorreu em 2006)  e com uma auto - estrada aberta para as depressões, pelo menos no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Iceberg (22 Dez 2015 às 12:07)

Não ouvi a reportagem, mas …

… habitualmente, e muitas vezes por estas alturas do ano (Natal, Páscoa, Agosto), aparece um certo membro/administrador de um outro fórum (que já foi membro deste há muitos, muitos anos) com previsões espantosas a longo prazo, e com algum acesso à comunicação social (mais do género Correio da Manhã, nunca TSF)…

Não sei se é o mesmo, mas quando leio «…a_pareceu um técnico de previsões meteorológicas de longo prazo…», _desconfio sempre!

Mais um péssimo serviço aos serviços meteorológicos em particular e à comunidade em geral.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Dez 2015 às 12:12)

Eu nem digo nada.... Para já conto com uns chuviscos amanhã e quinta e pouco mais... A mudança de padrão prevista para a próxima semana já esteve melhor, agora os modelos voltam a prever a subida da dorsal. Mas também acho que mais tarde ou mais cedo isto vai mudar e ainda pode ser um inverno muito chuvoso, tal como pode não o ser. Os modelos estão baralhados a mais de 3 dias quanto mais meses...


----------



## slbgdt (22 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

A meteobadajoz sobre isso fez esta publicação 

https://m.facebook.com/MeteoBadajoz...6716399890/1028068090570078/?type=3&source=48


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Esta é a previsão do ECM publicada no site italiano: http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Por este modelo, é que não se guiou. 

Eu também faço as minhas previsões sazonais para o Algarve e acerto sempre , quando não erro. 

Mesmo as previsões semanais, quando chega a sábado e ao domingo tem tendência para ocorrer algumas gaffes, já previ chuva forte e chega o dia está sol, como o contrário. Mas também acerto. Eu é que nunca fiz uma análise para ver qual a minha taxa de fiabilidade nas minhas previsões semanais e comparar com a realidade.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

Bem a longo prazo os modelos continuam sem uma tendência definida.
Uns põem o AA e a dorsal a fazer das suas. Outros colocam já alguma chuva e algum frio para o principio de Janeiro.
Enfim. Anda não sabemos muito bem com o que podemos contar!
Parece é que finalmente o frio tem tendência a querer entrar pela Europa fora!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 08:35)

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/43524/este_inverno_pode_ser_o_mais_chuvoso_em_30_anos

Como dizia o João Pinto do FCP: "Prognósticos? Só no final do jogo..." 

Ps: adoro a última frase da notícia: "*Contudo, é necessário ter em conta a elevada margem de erro associada a este tipo de previsão.*"


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/43524/este_inverno_pode_ser_o_mais_chuvoso_em_30_anos
> 
> Como dizia o João Pinto do FCP: "Prognósticos? Só no final do jogo..."
> 
> Ps: adoro a última frase da notícia: "*Contudo, é necessário ter em conta a elevada margem de erro associada a este tipo de previsão.*"




Mas olha que essa margem de erro também é válida para a temperatura. A meteorologista citada na notícia também afirma que a temperatura deve estar acima da média até maio. Pode ser que acertem na precipitação e falhem na temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/43524/este_inverno_pode_ser_o_mais_chuvoso_em_30_anos
> 
> Como dizia o João Pinto do FCP: "Prognósticos? Só no final do jogo..."
> 
> Ps: adoro a última frase da notícia: "*Contudo, é necessário ter em conta a elevada margem de erro associada a este tipo de previsão.*"



Colocam um título sensacionalista e depois colocam uma margem de erro  elevada a rondar os 100%, nem com a ajuda do professor Bambo, este Inverno vai ser o mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos. Então, no Sul ui ui, até agora Dezembro foi mais seco que do ano passado e Janeiro também será mais seco que o ano passado, só se vier algo nos últimos dias de Janeiro. 

Estas previsões são do melhor neste site: http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/tendances-saisonnieres-janvier-2016
Até prevêem trovoadas para Maio e Junho.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2016 às 12:49)

Probabilidad muy alta de que febrero comience con temperaturas por encima de la media:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 25 jan. a 21 fev. 2016*
> 
> Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para o território a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, nas semanas de 25/01 a 31/01, de 01/02 a 07/02 e de 15/02 a 21/02. Na semana de 08/02 a 14/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> ...



Tá bonito tá. Nem 1 semana com precipitação acima da média. Agora, a Primavera começa logo em Fevereiro.  Aliás, este ano, foi Primavera praticamente o Inverno todo.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

Já houve Invernos amenos e secos seguidos de Primaveras frescas e muito húmidas. 

A zona de Tavira está genericamente entre os 30 mm e os 40 mm. Ainda há alguma chuva prevista até ao final do mês. Se ficar a 40 mm não é catastrófico. O mal já está feito e foi o Dezembro seco. O eixo Estreito-Canárias-Açores continua estável e o anticiclone não migra para a Islândia, este padrão se mudar será apenas com a mudança de estação, tal só se sucederá para o final de Fevereiro.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

O IPMA  prolongou a previsão de temperatura acima da média até Junho ( é só quase mais meio ano de temperaturas acima da média)  e a precipitação acima da média para as regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela já era.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

james disse:


> O IPMA  prolongou a previsão de temperatura acima da média até Junho ( é só quase mais meio ano de temperaturas acima da média)  e a precipitação acima da média para as regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela já era.





IPMA:

*Previsão de longo prazo   - Previsão sazonal - fev. a jun. 2016*

*Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal

Na precipitação total trimestral não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo em todo o período compreendido entre fevereiro e junho de 2016.*

Na temperatura média trimestral prevêm-se *valores acima do normal, em todo o território, para o período compreendido entre fevereiro e junho de 2016.

IPMA, I.P.. 2016-01-20
*
http://www.ipma.pt//pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/sazonal/index.jsp?page=prev-saz-12-2015.html


Não entendo este comunicado, se em cima menciona: "*Precipitação *e temperatura média *com valores acima do normal*" e logo em baixo: "Na precipitação total trimestral *não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo em todo o período compreendido entre fevereiro e junho de 2016".*

Portanto, primeiro diz precipitação acima do normal e logo depois " não há sinal estatisticamente significativo", em que ficamos? 

Mais vale dizer que pode ser abaixo, na média, ou acima, e assim acertam sempre...


----------



## james (23 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

Realmente não tinha reparado nisso. 

Estranho, sem dúvida.


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

O que vejo nos modelos é o padrão do ano passado. Uma ou outra frente fraquinha que nem chega a Espanha e fica-se pelo terço ocidental da Península e anticiclone com dorsal africana. Somente uma valente entrada de ar frio de Leste ou uma descida assinalável das baixas pressões mais setentrionais poderão quebrar este padrão. Chuva só mais a Norte, e seca no Sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

*January 25, 2016
Summary*

The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently slightly negative but is predicted to jump moderately positive this week.
The AO reversal is reflective of the pattern relaxation of strongly positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies over the Arctic basin, especially on the North Atlantic side, and negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the mid-latitudes. This is a strengthening of the polar vortex (PV) in the troposphere, which has pulled the Jet Stream poleward.
The return to positive AO atmospheric state will result in an overall milder pattern across the Northern Hemisphere including the Eastern United States, Europe and Western Asia. The one exception is East Asia, which in part is due to extensive snow cover all winter that has insulated the region to the penetration of milder maritime air.
A significant disturbance or perturbation of the stratospheric polar vortex (PV) is underway that could potentially culminate in a major sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) sometime in February.  Therefore we interpret the predicted milder pattern as a relaxation of the recent cold pattern rather than a pattern reversal.
The perturbation of the polar vortex is likely to dominate the evolution of the temperature variability across the Northern Hemisphere (NH) for the duration of winter.  The expected SSW should favor for much of February and even into March a negative AO, and relatively cold temperatures for the NH mid-latitude continents.  As the evolution of the PV becomes clearer in the models we are growing more confident in ridging across western North America, the return of cross polar flow and cold temperatures to the Eastern United States.  With the PV shifting into Eurasia, temperatures will likely turn colder as well, with the cold pattern continuing across East Asia but with more uncertainty for Western Europe.
An eventual polar vortex split would likely yield the most widespread cold across the NH with cold temperatures for both the Eastern United States and Europe.


*25 de Janeiro de 201 6*
*Resumo*

A Oscilação Ártica (AO) é atualmente um pouco negativa, mas está previsto a passagem para moderadamente positiva nesta semana.
A reversão AO é o reflexo do relaxamento padrão de pressão fortemente positivo / geopotential anomalias altura sobre a bacia do Ártico, especialmente no lado do Atlântico Norte, e pressão negativa / anomalias de altura geopotencial entre os latitudes médias.Este é um reforço do vórtice polar (PV) na troposfera, que tem puxado a corrente de jato em direção aos pólos.
O retorno ao estado atmosférico AO positiva irá resultar em um padrão global mais suave através do hemisfério Norte, incluindo o Leste dos Estados Unidos, Europa e Ásia Ocidental. A única exceção é a Ásia Oriental, que em parte é devido à extensa cobertura de neve durante todo o inverno que isolou a região para a penetração de ar marítimo mais suave.
Uma perturbação significativa ou perturbação do vórtice polar estratosférica (PV) está em andamento que poderiam culminar com um grande aquecimento estratosférico súbita (SSW) em algum momento de fevereiro. Portanto, interpretar o padrão mais ameno previsto como uma flexibilização da recente padrão de frio em vez de uma reversão de padrão.
A perturbação do vórtice polar é provável que dominam a evolução da variabilidade da temperatura através do hemisfério Norte (NH) para a duração de inverno. O esperado SSW deve favorecer para muito de Fevereiro e até mesmo em março, um AO negativo, e temperaturas relativamente frias para NH continente de latitude média. Como a evolução do PV se torna mais clara nos modelos que estão crescendo mais confiante em amontoa em todo oeste da América do Norte, o retorno do fluxo polar cruz e temperaturas frias ao leste dos Estados Unidos. Com o PV mudando para a Eurásia, as temperaturas provavelmente vai virar mais frio, bem como, com o padrão de frio continuar em toda a Ásia Oriental, mas com mais incerteza para a Europa Ocidental.
_Uma eventual divisão vórtice polar provavelmente produzir o frio mais difundido em todo o NH com temperaturas frias, tanto para o leste dos Estados Unidos e da Europa._
A tradução é do Google, pelo que é fácil haver alguns erros


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 09:39)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

*February 2, 2016*
*Summary*

The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently positive but is predicted to trend first negative and then positive again.
The positive AO reversal is reflective of negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies over the European side of the Arctic basin and positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the mid-latitudes of the North Atlantic sector. This has resulted in a very mild weather pattern both across the Eastern United States and Europe.
The return to a positive AO atmospheric state is consistent with very active vertical atmospheric energy transfer that began the third week of January and is predicted to continue through at least mid-February. 
The very active atmospheric energy transfer initiated a sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) that began the third week of January and is predicted to climax the second week of February with record warm temperatures in the polar stratosphere.  This is a significant disruption of the stratospheric polar vortex that will result in a negative stratospheric AO and typically the tropospheric AO follows the stratosphere’s AO trend with some lag.
The perturbation of the polar vortex is likely to dominate the evolution of the temperature variability across the Northern Hemisphere (NH) for the duration of winter.  The evolving SSW should favor for the latter half of February and into March a negative AO, and relatively cold temperatures for the NH mid-latitude continents.  Initially the SSW is resulting in ridging across western North America, which should initiate the return of cross-polar flow and colder temperatures to the Eastern United States next week. 
A return to colder temperatures across Western Europe is less certain as the position of the PV favors strong westerly flow of maritime air into Europe, which would inhibit a turn to cold temperatures not only for Europe but Western Asia as well.  It is our opinion that a split in the PV would most likely favor a turn to colder temperatures for Europe, however for now, the weather models do not predict this outcome.

*2 de fevereiro de 2016*
*Resumo*

A Oscilação Ártica (AO) é actualmente positiva, mas está previsto a tendência negativa e, em seguida, primeiro positivo novamente.
A reversão positiva AO é reflexo da pressão negativa / geopotential anomalias de altura sobre o lado europeu da bacia do Ártico e pressão positiva / anomalias de altura geopotencial entre os latitudes médias do sector do Atlântico Norte. Isso resultou em um padrão de clima muito ameno, tanto em todo o leste dos Estados Unidos e da Europa.
O retorno a um estado atmosférico AO positivo é consistente com verticais de transferência de energia atmosférica muito ativo, que começou na terceira semana de janeiro e está prevista para continuar até pelo menos meados de fevereiro. 
A transferência de energia atmosférica muito ativa iniciou um aquecimento da estratosfera súbita (SSW), que começou a terceira semana de janeiro e está previsto para o clímax na segunda semana de fevereiro, com temperaturas quentes recordes na estratosfera polar. Esta é uma perturbação significativa do vórtice polar estratosférica que irá resultar em uma estratosférica AO negativo e, normalmente, o AO AO troposférico segue a tendência da estratosfera com algum desfasamento.
A perturbação do vórtice polar é provável que dominam a evolução da variabilidade da temperatura através do hemisfério Norte (NH) para a duração de inverno. O SSW evolução deve favorecer para a segunda metade de fevereiro e em março, um AO negativo, e temperaturas relativamente frias para Nh continentes de latitude média. Inicialmente, o SSW está resultando em amontoa em todo oeste da América do Norte, que deve iniciar o retorno do fluxo de cross-polar e temperaturas mais frias para o leste dos Estados Unidos na próxima semana. 
*Um retorno às temperaturas mais frias em toda a Europa Ocidental é menos certo que a posição do PV favorece forte fluxo de oeste de ar marítimo para a Europa, o que inibiria uma volta ao frio, não só para a Europa, mas a Ásia Ocidental também. É nossa opinião que uma divisão no PV seria mais provável favorecer uma volta para temperaturas mais frias para a Europa, no entanto, por agora, os modelos de tempo não prever este desfecho.*
Fluxo de oeste de ar marítimo...


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 03:15)

Parece-me realista escrever que muito provavelmente nos Açores o inverno acabou no que diz respeito à possibilidade da ocorrência de uma entrada fria passível de trazer neve. Há anticiclone até perder de vista.

Provavelmente o mais grave é que mesmo no campo dos devaneiros do GFS não há o restabelecimento da circulação zonal. Só rios atmosféricos:







Ainda assim, pode haver surpresas. Em 2011 a neve veio em Março.











Se bem que...






... e não esquecer que 2011 foi ano de La Niña.


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Fev 2016 às 16:19)




----------



## Nando Costa (7 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

WiiSky70 disse:


>



Que gráfico é esse?


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

Nando Costa disse:


> Que gráfico é esse?



Gráfico fornecido pela MSN Meteorologia (Windows 10) . Previsão para longo prazo (2016) Válido


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2016 às 23:37)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Gráfico fornecido pela MSN Meteorologia (Windows 10) . Previsão para longo prazo (2016) Válido


Acho que prever chuva para Outubro de 2016 ainda é mais questionável do que perguntar a origem do Universo. Ainda nem acabamos o Outono-Inverno deste 15/16 e já queres ir para o outro?


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

concordo basta olhar para graficos de uma semana e dia a dia muda, para outubro de 2016 é o mesmo que ir a bruxa


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

Realmente, é melhor um dia meteorológico de cada vez e este ano ainda não acabou, este final de inverno / Primavera ainda poderá trazer surpresas.  

Embora o próximo ano, que acho que é de " La Nina ", nos poderá reservar boas surpresas ( espero eu) .


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

Novo relatório semanal com as previsões acerca da oscilação árctica.

*February 8, 2016*
*Summary*

The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently positive reflective of negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies spread across the North Atlantic side of the Arctic basin and positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies stretched across the mid latitudes of the North Atlantic. However the AO is predicted to trend negative and then stay close to neutral.
The ongoing positive AO reversal or negative AO trend is reflective of positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies building on the North Pacific side of the Arctic basin and negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies in the North Pacific with a strengthened and southward-displaced Aleutian Low. This pattern teleconencts with cold weather in the Eastern United States, which is currently evolving.
The return to a positive AO atmospheric state is consistent with very active vertical atmospheric energy transfer that began the third week of January and is predicted to wind down this week. 
The very active atmospheric energy transfer initiated a sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) that also began the third week of January and is predicted to climax in the next few days with record warm temperatures in the polar stratosphere.  This is a significant disruption of the stratospheric polar vortex (PV) that will result in a negative stratospheric AO and typically the tropospheric AO follows the stratosphere’s AO trend with some lag.  However there is also almost an immediate response that will result in an intense Arctic outbreak for the Eastern United States and East Asia as well.
The perturbation of the PV is likely to dominate the evolution of the temperature variability across the Northern Hemisphere (NH) for the duration of winter.  The evolving SSW should favor for the latter half of February and into March a negative AO, and relatively cold temperatures for the NH mid-latitude continents.  Initially the SSW is resulting in ridging across western North America, and the models are now consistently predicting the return of cross-polar flow and cold temperatures to the Eastern United States. 
The models are also coming into better agreement that the SSW will result in more prolonged negative tropospheric AO conditions.  Therefore colder temperatures are likely to become more expansive across Northern Eurasia as well.  East Asia has had the most consistent cold all winter and that is not likely to change.  Still uncertainty remains with the return to colder temperatures across Western Europe and will likely depend on the exact position of strong ridging in the North Atlantic and/or ongoing evolution of the PV. But the models are predicting a cooling trend for Europe in the near term.

*Resumo*

A Oscilação Ártica (AO) é atualmente reflexivo positiva de pressão negativa / anomalias de altura geopotencial espalhados por todo o lado do Atlântico Norte da bacia do Ártico e / anomalias de altura geopotencial de pressão positiva esticada em meados de latitudes do Atlântico Norte. No entanto, o AO está prevista a tendência negativa e, em seguida, ficar perto de neutro.
A reversão AO positiva contínua ou tendência negativa AO é o reflexo de pressão positiva / altura geopotencial anomalias de construção no lado do Pacífico Norte da bacia do Ártico e pressão / anomalias negativas de altura geopotencial no Pacífico Norte com um Aleutian Baixa reforçada e para o sul-deslocados. Este padrão teleconencts com tempo frio no leste dos Estados Unidos, que atualmente está em evolução.
O retorno a um estado atmosférico positivo AO é consistente com a transferência de energia muito ativa verticais atmosférico que começou a terceira semana de janeiro e está previsto para encerrar esta semana. 
A transferência de energia atmosférica muito ativo iniciou um aquecimento estratosférico súbita ( SSW ), que também começou a terceira semana de janeiro e está previsto para o clímax nos próximos dias com temperaturas quentes recordes na estratosfera polar. Esta é uma perturbação significativa do vórtice polar estratosférico ( PV ) que resultará num AO estratosférico negativo e tipicamente o AO AO troposférico segue a tendência da estratosfera com algum desfasamento. No entanto, também é quase uma resposta imediata que irá resultar em um surto Arctic intensa para o leste dos Estados Unidos e Leste da Ásia também.
A perturbação da VP é provável que dominam a evolução da variabilidade da temperatura através do hemisfério Norte (NH) para a duração de inverno. O SSW evolução deve favorecer para a segunda metade de fevereiro e em março, um AO negativo e temperaturas relativamente frias para Nh continentes de latitude média. Inicialmente, o SSW está resultando em amontoa em toda a América do Norte ocidental, e os modelos estão agora consistentemente prever o retorno do fluxo de cross-polar e temperaturas frias ao leste dos Estados Unidos. 
Os modelos também estão vindo em melhor acordo que a SSW irá resultar em condições AO troposférico negativos mais prolongados. Portanto temperaturas mais frias tendem a se tornar mais expansiva através do Norte da Eurásia também. East Asia teve a mais consistente frio durante todo o inverno e que não é provável mudar. *Ainda incerteza permanece com o retorno de temperaturas mais frias em toda a Europa Ocidental e provavelmente vai depender da posição exata do forte amontoa no Atlântico Norte e / ou evolução contínua do PV. Mas os modelos estão prevendo uma tendência de resfriamento para a Europa no curto prazo.*


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2016 às 20:00)

Mais dois portais com previsões baseadas no ECM:

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/monthly-forecast/

Portal relacionado com os fogos florestais:

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/


----------



## slbgdt (17 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

O 


Orion disse:


> Mais dois portais com previsões baseadas no ECM:
> 
> http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/
> 
> ...



O effis é muito bom nos incêndios florestais.
Porém conta toda a área e o ICN só assume área florestal


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2016 às 01:00)

Previsão do accuweather, nada animadoras (metade sul do país), para a Primavera que vem:





"While storms are expected to bring near- to above-normal rainfall to northern Portugal and far-northern Spain, central and southern parts of both countries will endure another season of below-normal rainfall.

"Parts of southern Spain only received 20-30 percent of normal precipitation during the winter season and this pattern will continue into spring," AccuWeather Senior Meteorologist Alan Reppert said.

The drought that has worsened over the past several years will have no relief this spring with the most abnormally low rainfall expected in the hardest-hit regions from Andalusia to Valencia.

"The olive crop will once again be negatively impacted by drought having a major impact on olive oil prices around the world," Reppert added."

Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...quent-storms-eye-london-paris-berlin/55447343


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2016 às 20:35)

Novas previsões:


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Previsão mensal do IPMA atualizada: 
Na semana de 7 a 13 de Março, previsão de precipitação acima da média e temperatura abaixo da média no Norte.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 02:17)

Um pequeno aparte...
*
Seasonal forecasts: try predicting 1000 coin tosses by everyone on Earth *

http://www.stuff.co.nz/science/7682...dicting-1000-coin-tosses-by-everyone-on-Earth



> According to Niwa, the number of molecules interacting in the Earth's atmosphere has been estimated at 100 tredecillion – 1 followed by 44 zeros. Perfect weather predictions would have to account for all those molecules and solve equations for their interactions all at once. A change in even one of the interactions could change exponentially the interactions of millions of others.
> 
> "The scale of chaos in weather is breathtaking."



No caso neo-zelandês:



> Mullan reckons Niwa gets long range rainfall forecasts right about 40 per cent of the time, and long range temperature right about half the time. In comparison, if predictions were made randomnly, they would be right about a third of the time, given the three choices - below average, average, and above average.



Se não fosse pelos espanhóis e poucos mais, as regiões autónomas nem ideia teriam do tempo que poderá fazer nas semanas seguintes. Porque do IPMA nem jargão estatístico há.


----------

